# Rem Nitro Steel vs Sportsman steel



## drh1175 (Sep 19, 2009)

What really is the difference? I bought a box of sportsman steel and was very impressed with the results. I want to stock up this offseason and buy a few cases. What the difference between this and the higher priced nitro steel. Also What about the Blue Box federal and Gold Box premium?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The Nitro uses a better quality hull and likely a better quality wad resulting in a more consistent seal and crimp. You will also note a difference in the quality of the case head. I believe the sportmans are steel. The Nitros are either brass or at least copper washed steel. Undoubtedly there are also different grades of steel shot. These are how they are able to reduce production costs on the cheaper loads. While those may seem like minor difference in the world of shotgun ballistics they can make a huge difference. Particularly under adverse hunting conditions. For example you may find a significant change in performance of the sportsman loads on a 60 degree day vs a 30 degree day. quality = consistency = maximum performance.


----------

